# Brown shoes with a black sport coat



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

I hesitate to raise this question after all of the discussion of brown shoes in the evening. I also searched the archives, and noted that the question has not been raised that often (that I could find; novice with a search function), and when it had been raised, it was often unreplied to (which obviously should give me pause). Nevertheless, I've been wanting to raise the question.

I have a black sport coat that I like to pair with charcoal pants, medium brown suede shoes, a medium brown leather vest, and usually a white shirt. 

I had this discussion with Stephen Kempson, who some of you may know (clothier working out of Len Logsdail's shop), and he was pretty adamant that this was a combination one should avoid. Others have indicated that, given the spacing between the jacket and shoes, it should be fine (i.e., without the vest, or that the vest helps pull the brown shoes together).

Note that this is a decidedly causual outfit (I sometimes substitute the charcoal slacks for jeans). The coat is a 12-yr. old, now-ratty Versace (don't start with me) that I purchased before I had good (better) sense (I had the monstrous 90s shoulders cut down from linebacker to saftey size) but that I can't part with yet.

One last thing on the black sport coat thing, which I know some of you hate (and some said they actually couldn't imagine). I think they are very elegant in their simplicity, particularly a black velvet with charcoal grey slacks and white shirt (in this case, black shoes of course), but admittedly limited.

Any thoughts?

LJ


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I suggest getting a more traditional colour sportcoat. Then brown shoes would be fine.


----------



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

Ha! Yes, getting rid of the coat would indeed get rid of the question (but would getting a more traditional color excile me to the Andy's Traditional Forum?).

The problem is, I HAVE the coat. I LIKE the coat (ratty, and black, as it is). The problem I'm trying to address is what to DO with the coat (other than get another one


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

shrum said:


> The problem I'm trying to address is what to DO with the coat (other than get another one


A bit like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

Tomasso said:


> A bit like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.:icon_smile_wink:


Well, if we can rearrange deck chairs, we can rearrange clothing. I always thought a cognac faux-suede travel sport coat looked good with black mock turtle and black silk slacks -- at least it looked good in the catalog. You're just proposing to do it backwards.

steve


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

**sigh*....*

...you'll get alot of opinions here. In general though, brown shoes work best with earth tone slacks (tan, brown, greens etc.). Although you can wear them with charcoal slacks, why would you? They clash.

Consider burgundy/camel/black for charcoal. Leave the browns (suedes, leathers, whathaveyou) for earth tones.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I like brown and charcoal fine, but, in my book, the black jacket is a deal breaker for brown shoes. The combination seems very schizophrenic -- the black/charcoal very severe, the brown very warm. The vest would help, I imagine, but I'm still having trouble envisioning it.

If you really like the combo, what about going with a light gray trouser? That would at least lighten things up a bit. (I'm having a hard time imagining the black and charcoal together to begin with.)

Any chance of a pic?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

wear the jacket and pants with either black or burgundy shoes, black I think would be best....or wear a different jacket and wear the brown shoes, black pants or jacket with brown shoes are just not ok for me, I won't even do a black overcoat or leather jacket with brown shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

While brown shoes and black coat are not with conventional wisdom, since you asked maybe you so go for it. Please post a picture of the outfit.


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

> I like brown and charcoal fine, but, in my book, the black jacket is a deal breaker for brown shoes.


I agree, and that is the main reason I don`t like black. It doesn`t fit with anything.

If you want to wear the black jacket, I would stick with black shoes.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Only RUBBER SOLED DRESS SHOES in any color go with BLACK SPORT COATS.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Drag0n said:


> I agree, and that is the main reason I don`t like black. It doesn`t fit with anything.
> 
> If you want to wear the black jacket, I would stick with black shoes.


Shrum, while direct, "DragOn's" advice is sound...brown shoes just do not work with a black jacket. Given your stated affinity for the black jacket, I would second the suggestion to get a pair of black shoes.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Shrum, while direct, "DragOn's" advice is sound...brown shoes just do not work with a black jacket. Given your stated affinity for the black jacket, I would second the suggestion to get a pair of black shoes.


That doesn't help really either because then you will need black pants and a black shirt to go with it. A black tie may complement the "outfit" well.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

shrum said:


> would getting a more traditional color excile me to the Andy's Traditional Forum?


No more than getting rid of a pink coat with purple polka dots.



shrum said:


> I'm trying to address is what to DO with the coat (other than get another one


I think most guys here will make suggestions such as to give it away to charity or burn it. Nobody said you have to get another one :icon_smile_big:

However the suggestion for burgandy shoes is one of the better serious answers. JM Weston have an awesome burgandy coloured monk strap - that would save just about any ensemble short of the one with the pink coat with purple polka dots.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

And here they are, the JM Weston monk strap. This just may save your beloved black coat from the immediate requisite trip to the incinerator :icon_smile: :

https://imageshack.us


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I frequently wear charcoal trousers with brown shoes, as they're both earth tones. It's a classic combination.

I would only wear brown shoes with a black jacket if everything else were thought out _very_ carefully, though. Even though shoes and jacket are remote from each other, the belt presents a problem. Brown shoes require a brown belt, which will clash with a black jacket. Burgundy shoes/belt with the black jacket is a good, interesting alternative to black shoes/belt.


----------



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

to all for the advice. Given the spirited debates in the past when black and brown were used in the same sentence, I think you all went pretty easy on me (probably due to my low number of posts).

A couple of replies and clarifications:

1) I will indeed post a picture as soon as I can figure out how to turn the camera on (seriously, I will try to do so soon).

2) The trousers are probably not really charcoal, now that I think about it, but rather a medium to darker grey.

3) I do indeed have a pair of black suede captoes that go nicely with it, but I was looking for an additional pairing (yes, I know, that's why I should not have gotten a black jacket in the first place--trust me, I likely will not get another one .

4) As I stand back to look, the deck chairs now look great; weather not so good.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Only RUBBER SOLED DRESS SHOES in any color go with BLACK SPORT COATS.


As Jack the Ripper would write, 'Ha ha.'


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

JLPWCXIII said:


> As Jack the Ripper would write, 'Ha ha.'


https://imageshack.us


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

*Black suede is an excellent choice.*



shrum said:


> I do indeed have a pair of black suede captoes that go nicely with it


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Bob Loblaw said:


> https://imageshack.us


brilliant!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

There is not a doggone thing wrong with brown shoes worn with a black jacket and mid-grey trousers and a brown belt. The issue is really the shade of brown. I have worn the same getup with a solid white shirt (no tie) and Alden "walnut" shoes & belt. Look great.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Tomasso said:


>


Black suede is brilliant!
I really don't like black shoes all that much but, black suede has character.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Great outfit Tomasso.


----------

